# ‘Outsider’ Coakley leans on D.C. insiders at rally



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

What a pair of A-Holes in my opinion !!!

*100314coakleypw006.jpg*








*Photo by: *
Patrick Whittemore
STAR POWER: First lady Michelle Obama, left, rallied Democrats for the campaign of gubernatorial candidate Martha Coakley yesterday at an event at the Strand Theatre in Uphams Corner.
1
Saturday, October 4, 2014
Print Email 82 Comments
*By:*
O'Ryan Johnson, Chris Cassidy

Republican Charlie Baker's campaign yesterday brushed off first lady Michelle Obama's effort to jump-start Martha Coakley's stalled bid for governor, saying the "parade" of big-name Democrats coming to her rescue, including former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, shows the AG's not the outsider she claims to be.
"Charlie hopes the first lady and Secretary Clinton enjoy their visit to our beautiful commonwealth," said Baker spokesman Tim Buckley. "The parade of Washington, D.C., insiders into Massachusetts clearly signals the Attorney General has thrown in the towel on her disingenuous attempt to rebrand herself as an 'outsider.' "

http://www.bostonherald.com/news_op...utsider_coakley_leans_on_dc_insiders_at_rally


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Given barry's low approval ratings hope this is the "kiss of death" for martha's campaign, BUT, this is Massachusetts


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

pahapoika said:


> Given barry's low approval ratings hope this is the "kiss of death" for martha's campaign, BUT, this is Massachusetts


My only concern, will Baker go hard for pension reform against those of us on The Irish Welfare? (LE in MA)  
Any thoughts? I hate holding my nose while casting a vote because both candidates stink. Aaah politics.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

GARDA said:


> My only concern, will Baker go hard for pension reform against those of us on The Irish Welfare? (LE in MA)
> Any thoughts? I hate holding my nose while casting a vote because both candidates stink. Aaah politics.


Yeah here's my thoughts.......Phuk my public pension! As long as I keep my constitutional rights (guns)


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Hmmm... I don't suggest you surrender either brother and I plan on keeping both.
Can anyone convince me that Baker won't attack my hard-earned retirement?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"OUTSIDER" MY ASS! I'm so sick of this lipless shitbag claiming to be an "OUTSIDER". She really thinks we're all that stupid, doesn't she? Man, I hope Charlie Baker buries her in a landslide.


----------

